# September 2015 Pic of the Month



## einspänner

This year is flying by and I can't believe it's already September! Let's see your end of Summer photos. 2 per member, taken this month.


----------



## harrigab

Ruby and Elvis on Elvis' first partridge shoot yesterday


----------



## tknafox2

WoW!! Just look at Elvis, He is all grown up already!

How old is little Elvis now??


----------



## texasred

harrigab said:


> Ruby and Elvis on Elvis' first partridge shoot yesterday


I hope you post how it went in the hunting section.


----------



## Pecan_and_BB

Here's first entry. On our regular morning hike along the bluffs.


----------



## tknafox2

CARDBOARD!!!
I don't know where he found this... He Loves it!!


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Prairie Landscape complete with V izsla Photobomb.


----------



## Ksana

Our first ever (for everyone, the handlers and the Vizsla) pheasant hunting.


----------



## harrigab

tknafox2 said:


> WoW!! Just look at Elvis, He is all grown up already!
> 
> _*How old is little Elvis now??*_


he was 8 months old on 7th September


----------



## Rufus Tiberius

Ken, Is that Circus Maximus in the prairie Photobomb?

RT


----------



## WillowyndRanch

I honestly can't remember or tell which dog it was, so... sure! 

K


----------



## pjcodner

Here is Chloe (4 months) on our first family canoe trip. We paddled down the St. Croix River for three hours.

Chloe didn't like being in the canoe at first, but after about 15 minutes, she relaxed and laid at my feet. She was wearing a life jacket, which I removed for the photos. When we stopped for a lunch break, Chloe was so happy. She jumped into the water and swam around. We were shocked because it was her first time in the water (besides her baby pool with two inches of water). It was a great day!


----------



## pjcodner

Here is Chloe enjoying her swimming pool for the first time on a hot summer day in Minnesota. She pawed at the water and dropped her tennis ball into the water. Then she ran around the yard doing zoomies!


----------



## pjcodner

Wait a second, I'm confused. You stated "end of summer" pictures for September. Do you want August pics in this thread or should I submit August photos in the August pic of the month thread? Sorry, I'm new to the site.


----------



## einspänner

Sorry for the confusion. August in August and September in September, but entries for August are closed. If you want to use those photos for this month, I won't tell anyone.


----------



## KB87

Haeden blowing off some steam yesterday


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE's -MY TOWN entry


----------



## KB87

Between harrigab and WillowyndRanch's photos, I am in awe of the amazing landscapes that the V Forum's members experience on a daily basis with their Vs. Such lucky dogs to get to enjoy that as well!


----------



## Pecan_and_BB

I don't think I'll get a much better shot than this for my second submission for September.


----------



## pippylongstocking

Beautiful evening run out with Ester today. Sorry if quality not so good, taken with my handy nokia lumia.


----------



## misb

Here's a pic of 3.5 month old Oscar pup "working hard" at my office. It's still nearly impossible to get a pic of him while he's awake. He's either on the go or asleep—not much in between


----------



## einspänner

Welcome to the forum, misb! Oscar is adorable!


----------



## harrigab

einspänner said:


> Welcome to the forum, misb! Oscar is adorable!


 I concur


----------



## harrigab

here's my 2nd entry, Elvis getting his first "pricked runner", ideally we'd like all birds to be clean shot but occasionally they get winged and therefore need dispatching asap, Elvis found this bird and did the necessary duties


----------



## tknafox2

Great shot... Yea.. Elvis!!


----------



## R E McCraith

Har -dead or pricked - a soft mouth 2 my hand - I dispatch them - you know this - LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## einspänner

Miss Scout on our hike today. Apparently hiking for 3-4 hours isn't enough to tire her out as whenever I stopped for a break, she would get the zoomies!


----------



## R E McCraith

Ein - I curse you !!!!!!!!!!!!!! this pic - hars feathers in the mouth - dex - and a few others - have driven me 2 the DARK SIDE !!!!!!!!!!!!! PIKE will have a WIRED little brother in our life next year - I hope you have a good attorney !!!!! this not a entry !!!!!


----------



## Canadian Expy

Though I hate to see summer end, I love the beginning of fall. Fields full of wild flowers, milk weed, monarch butterflies, etc. I captured this photo today down on the farm, hiking back to the pond. I was hoping to run into some turkeys, but none were found. 

Photo entry #1 for Sept.


----------



## Zoton

1.IMG_2096 by Robert James, on Flickr

When i'm bigger !!!!!!!!!!


Pic from today


----------



## tknafox2

AWESOME PIC!!! ;D


----------



## Zoton

Last one..

Not often in one place still on a walk.

IMG_2020 by Robert James, on Flickr


----------



## ZekieBoysMom

Mondays... Ugh!


----------



## ZekieBoysMom

Birdwatching


----------



## organicthoughts

10 week old feelin' birdy


----------



## einspänner

organicthoughts said:


> 10 week old feelin' birdy


You never did mention what her name is.


----------



## einspänner

Rock scramblers


----------



## einspänner

A few hours left for entries!


----------



## WillowyndRanch

Last bird of the day.


----------



## R E McCraith

the last bird of the day - is how your pup goes to bed and starts their dreams - during the night - this changes - they dream of sunrise and the next bird - fact of their life if you hunt them hard - PIKE & the pups before him - they get so animated in their dreams as a new day approaches - a woof woof - running in place - REM - not me - rapid eye movement - LOL - take it for what it's worth


----------



## Ksana

My second pic for this month. Search for ducks...


----------

